# Low bar squat - very painful arms



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been low bar squatting for months now, so I'm relatively used to it. I've worked around wrist pain by wearing wrist wraps and moving my arms out a little wider.

I can squat 100kg for about 8 reps, and can do 3 sets of this. I can do this without too much strain although it's still hard going due to the amount of reps.

My question is...

When I get to a heavier weight, like today I did:

10xbar

10x40kg

8x60

5x80

3x100

---- arm pain started and was pretty uncomfortable after this point ---

1x110

3x120

1x125 -> max lift

When i got to 110 and onwards my arm pain which I'd describe as shooting pain, almost like tendanitus (sp?) was almost overwhelming. I felt it all the way from my lower forearm, up to my bicep and around the inner elbow area, near the joint.

The problem is, that last week when this happened, the pain went away, but then when I returned to gym to do any other movement, the shooting pain came back again. So even bench pressing 60kg was hard as the pain was just shooting up.

Any reason why this is happening? Maybe my arms are in the wrong position, or I'm just over stretching myself?

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

Probably to do with how close your arms are to your body (Grip width). Experiment on a bar with 10s on each side .

I only do high bar but I have friends who have mentioned this in the past. The shooting pain is because the weight is being compressed down directly into the forearm - so you probably need to keep your upper back under tension also.

I'm guessing as soon as you widen it enough that you can straighten your wrists in the squat you'll be fine.

Tell me how it goes.


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

It sounds like that either low-bar squats arent right for your set-up OR you're gripping the bar wrong and need to rectify this first to see what difference it makes; if any!

Not everyone can low bar squat when it gets to the heavier weights; flexibility and joint stiffness can stop this and you may have to resort back to having the bar higher...

I've rarely see anyone using wrist-wraps to squat (unless they're using big weights); you really must have the grip too tight/too narrow IMO

This clip is Malanichev squatting; shift to about 1m 20secs and watch how he sets himself under the bar:






See how he's already set his grip and then works himself under the bar... Maybe you could try this as it'll allow your wrist, elbows and shoulders to move under their natural lines...

If it's still painful them maybe try a higher bar and wider grip (not saying that you need to go this wide but it's an idea):






And if it's still not right then squat no-handed you big puff :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

TLWFAP said:


> Probably to do with how close your arms are to your body (Grip width). Experiment on a bar with 10s on each side .
> 
> I only do high bar but I have friends who have mentioned this in the past. The shooting pain is because the weight is being compressed down directly into the forearm - so you probably need to keep your upper back under tension also.
> 
> ...


Thanks - sounds like good advice there.

I did used to believe that you should have your arms close to your body to make sure you have a tight clamp of the bar against the upper back. But I think I'm wrong thinking that.

I set up like a bench press in a way - hands on the bar, thumbs stretched out so they just hit the bit where the smooth bar goes to the knarling. I wrap fingers around bar, but not the thumb.



TheBigD said:


> It sounds like that either low-bar squats arent right for your set-up OR you're gripping the bar wrong and need to rectify this first to see what difference it makes; if any!
> 
> Not everyone can low bar squat when it gets to the heavier weights; flexibility and joint stiffness can stop this and you may have to resort back to having the bar higher...
> 
> ...


No handed squat?! WOW! haha

Well I do have some wrist stiffness at times, despite stretching and warming up properly. The wraps help somewhat but I think you're probably right, I think I need to adjust the width of the grip.

I'm determined to stick with low bar squat, as I just feel so much more steady and secure when I push myself up against the bar to start the squat. When I do high bar, it just feels so much more unbalanced.

I'm 5ft 7 and I find that it suits me better.

Next time I go to the gym I will stick 30-40kg on the bar, and play around with the grip width and see if I can get a better set up.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Gaijin (Jan 26, 2014)

I recently ran into the same problems after discovering low bar squating, i now place myself under the bar and grip the bar right at the end where the plates sit, you need to keep a good amount of strength/tension in your back whilst doing the movement but it does aleviate the wrist pain. i find this style of squating alows me to go deeper with more stability and not just do half rep knee shrugs.

Good luck.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gaijin said:


> I recently ran into the same problems after discovering low bar squating, i now place myself under the bar and grip the bar right at the end where the plates sit, you need to keep a good amount of strength/tension in your back whilst doing the movement but it does aleviate the wrist pain. i find this style of squating alows me to go deeper with more stability and not just do half rep knee shrugs.
> 
> Good luck.


That's great,

Annoying as today I squatted 125kg - the most I've ever done. However I could have done more if it weren't for me being really unstable and awkward due to the wrist/arm pain.

Hopefully by doing what you do - or at least, moving hands out a lot more - I can just sit comfortably as I go to the higher weights.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

I had this and it was caused by poor shoulder flexibility causing my wrists/elbow joints to support more of the weight. Performing shoulder dislocations every day really made a difference imo


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Performing shoulder dislocations every day really made a difference imo


 :blink:

Shoulder Dislocations?!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Bobby1413 said:


> :blink:
> 
> Shoulder Dislocations?!


Nothing like they sound fortunately.

I used a band but you can use a broom stick. Look it up on YouTube as not that bad lol


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Nothing like they sound fortunately.
> 
> I used a band but you can use a broom stick. Look it up on YouTube as not that bad lol


Oh haha, I just looked it up.

I do a lot of those sort of movements and spend a good 15-20 minutes before every session stretching legs, rolling on a lacross ball, etc...

I will put more of an emphasis on these dislocations though. Good tip!


----------



## brick top (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you pulling down on the bar with your arms when coming out of the hole? I had tendinitis caused by doing this, been fine since I broke the habbit


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

brick top said:


> Are you pulling down on the bar with your arms when coming out of the hole? I had tendinitis caused by doing this, been fine since I broke the habbit


Hard to say... I may be, I'm concious that I want to make sure the bar is planted against my back and is secure and so I'm as stable as I am. I may be unknowingly pulling on it and causing an issue.

When I go back to the gym I will practice with 40kg and just see if I can adjust my arm placement and also grip to get more comfortable.


----------



## brick top (Jul 27, 2010)

Lock in tight still, but with me I was really pulling down hard when I was grinding through heavy reps and putting a lot of torque on my elbows. Hope you get sorted!


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Another bit of advice that was offered to me by Bill Kazmaier no less (met him up at a highland games he was commentating on a year or so back; what a guy) is to keep your elbows up high and allow the bar to sit across your traps and it'll balance itself well there and allow you to take the pressure off your wrists!

Also after meeting him and listing to what he had to say; I dont grip the bar with all my fingers now; just use a few fingers as they just stabilise the bar in place and dont keep it tucked into my traps...

Again, could be worth a practise


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

grip is important, most with low bar put thumbs over bar so weight/stress is placed on bottom of palm....not sure you do that? also some good wrist wraps. Low bar is essentially to squat more tbh, for bodybuilding development id go a bit higher like a hybrid high/low position. jmo.


----------



## vjoe (Apr 9, 2012)

I would go high-bar if I were you!


----------



## Haido (Sep 13, 2014)

take some B complex vit, its good for wrist pain :thumb:


----------

